# What the hell is wrong with chat?????



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Everytime I try to enter chat it redirects me back to the forums! Is somebody trying to tell me something? heheheh!!!! 

Somebody please:help: :help: :help: I'm having withdrawals!!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I am also deep into the stages of withdrawl too! Miss you all!  

Hope to see you all again in chat soon,

Kathy


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

It will be back up soon... shaggy is upgrading it.

Oh and by the way, welcome to fish forums, I see this is your first post but you use our chat. Our community has a lot more to offer than just chat, join the fun!


----------

